# Boîte de réception qui se vide



## mimiie (29 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Aujourd'hui, pour la deuxième fois en 1 semaine, ma boîte de réception Mail est vide.
Les messages ont disparu contrairement à ceux présents dans les indésirables, corbeilles, archives etc qui sont bien là. Seule la boite de réception est vide. Je suis allée vérifier dans le dossier de destination de mes mails dans la bibliothèque mais ils n'y sont pas non plus. Dans les données du compte, il y a effectivement 0 Mo de mémoire utilisée.

Je suis sous Mavericks. Mon compte est configuré en IMAP et toutes les cases qui permettent de conserver les messages sur le serveur sont cochées. Il ne s'agit vraisemblablement pas d'un problème venant du serveur car mon compte est installé sur un autre ordinateur et les messages y sont conservés normalement. 

Nous avons plusieurs sessions sur notre Imac et les boîtes mail des autres sessions (même serveur) ne rencontrent pas ce problème.

Si je pouvais récupérer ces messages, ce serait le top mais le plus important est surtout que le problème ne se répète pas.

Auriez-vous une idée du problème ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance pour votre aide précieuse !
Camille


----------



## pascalformac (29 Décembre 2013)

bienvenue

plein de sujets similaires
ca peut etre
réglage corrompu ou bancal
(surtout si issu d'un upgrade mavericks reprenant des comptes et fichiers anciens OS)

ou indexation bancale à refaire
( menu Mail/reconstruire ou la manip virer les envelo*p*e index)

voir details dans les sujets précédents


----------



## mimiie (29 Décembre 2013)

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre.
Avant de créer un nouveau sujet, j'avais pris le temps de jeter un coup d'oeil sur les autres messages et rien ne m'avait aidé.
Concernant Mavericks, je l'ai installé après le premier plantage pour justement voir si ça pouvait arranger le problème.
Reconstruire ça n'avait pas aidé non plus. Concernant les réglages, ils sont les mêmes que sur l'autre session où Mail marche sans problème.

Je vais essayer de recréer mon compte avec POP.

Bonne fin de week-end !


----------



## pascalformac (29 Décembre 2013)

mimiie a dit:


> Concernant Mavericks, je l'ai installé après le premier plantage pour justement voir si ça pouvait arranger le problème.



 la premiere fois , installé  comment?
il y a deux types d'install
upgrade avec reprise de comptes 

install SANS reprise
et recreation à neuf des comptes et preferences
(un peu comme si c'etait un achat neuf)


et on a vu de forts nombreux couacs ( et en particulier Mail 7 mavericks) en cas d'upgrade avec preservation de comptes

par ailleurs après install, et présences de comptes et données etc
 si on opte pour une reinstall OS ( via recovery HD /utilities/ reinstaller OSX ) ca remet un OS et c'est tout
le reste ce sont les MËMES fichiers ( dont fichiers de sessions)

donc si une session a des fichiers nazes et bien ils sont toujours là
( et toujours nazes)



> Concernant les réglages, ils sont les mêmes que sur l'autre session où Mail marche sans problème.


si Mail session 2 , 3 etc marchent , l'OS est à priori propre ( donc inutile de le réinstaller) 
et le couac est que dans la session
( indexation ou preferences nazes ou à la rigueur fichiers de prefs sains mais un mauvais réglage pas dépisté)

quelle methode pour la reconstruction d'index?

t'as testé le changement de preferences?


----------



## mimiie (30 Décembre 2013)

Effectivement ce n'est sûrement pas l'os puisque ma boîte s'est vidée une fois avant que je ne l'installe puis une fois après. Pour te répondre, je l'ai simplement installé sans aucun des réglages dont tu parles. J'avais mountain et j'ai installé mavericks.

Pour reconstruire, j'avais simplement cliqué sur reconstruire dans les menus sous boîte aux lettres. Je ne connais pas l'indexation, que dois-je faire ?

Dans les préférences, tout semble ok.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2013)

c'est une manip connue ( une banale recherche te la donne)

exemple avec image de l'endroit où le ou les fichiers envelope index sont 
(il arrive que plusieurs soient là)

 dans mavericks c'est dans le sous dossier moncompte/bibliotheque/Mail/V2/Metadata

http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/mail-ne-charge-plus-courriels-288178.html


----------



## mimiie (31 Décembre 2013)

J'ai essayé de supprimer "enveloppe index" mais je n'y arrive pas, il me dit qu'il est impossible de supprimer car l'élément est employé. Pourtant j'ai bien fermé Mail avant.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Décembre 2013)

redemarre le mac( au besoin décoche demarrage automatique Mail avant)
et là Mail etant fermé ca devrait se faire


----------



## mimiie (1 Janvier 2014)

Oui, c'est ce que j'avais fini par faire et j'ai pu le supprimer.

On verra si le problème se représente.

En tout cas, merci de ton aide 
Et belle année 2014


----------



## pascalformac (1 Janvier 2014)

mimiie a dit:


> Oui, c'est ce que j'avais fini par faire et j'ai pu le supprimer.
> 
> On verra si le problème se représente.
> 
> ...



est ce que ca a résolu?
(pas clair)


si oui ( probable)
aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire
comment?
cliquer "résolu"
 ( en haut menu outils de discussion)


----------

